# Hoopmaster



## John Thomson (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am new to embroidery but am slowly getting to grips with it and now starting to get more regular work........my question is should I buy a Hoopmaster? Is it worth the investment or is there something better that I should be considering?

Thanks

John


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You can order directly from Hoopmaster - www.hoopmaster.com
I couldn't work without my Hoopmaster. They are not cheap but more than worth the money.
There are other tools available but none that work as well or as easily as the Hoopmaster.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

YES YES YES, It is well worth it, it will save you time over and over again. It will also keep you lined up and consistent on hooping. I would never work with out mine. I also suggest the full package, 12cm all the way to 430x300mm hoops. Hooping is one of the most important parts of embroidery and this will simplify this task. Have a good one and good luck!!!


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Evening John  

Did you not see the thing I bought? I got it for about £300 from Stocks

Pop round and see it whenever you can


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Hoopmaster is well worth the price. Its easy to use. Your embroidery will be straight every time. Its easy to line up a right chest name directly accross from a left chest logo.


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Another vote for the Hoopmaster. 

DaveW


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Piling on here. Even if you only have small orders of shirts, it is worth it. Never a ruined shirt because of placement.


----------



## John Thomson (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to reply guys.........appreciated.

John


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

I looked at all the options of Hooping aids in the UK, and went for the Hoopmaster, best money I've spent over and above the machine that is. It makes hooping much much easier even jackets are a breeze (for front left logos as well as backs). I bought the full caboodle for the PR600 with my Hoopmaster didn't intent to initially, but now glad I did.

Go get one, you won't regret it.


----------



## 2hipp4u (May 17, 2007)

Well worth it, I use mine every day.


----------

